# Granny Rocks



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As many of you might know one of our members from Canada is teaching his daughter Emily all about trapping and hunting. He had posted a few pictures of her with her catches wearing an awesome hat. I was jealous..right from the get go..seriously it is knit and has ear flaps, it's not to snug like most beanie type hats on my melon but fits snug enough to stay on in the wind. It also has one other special feature that will set you apart from all the other hunters. After nearly begging for information as to where he got it, he told me that "Granny" knitted it for her and kindly offered to send me one. I am grateful to him for the gracious gift and to Granny for her time and effort. Needless to say I will post a picture with it on my first kill...Until then you'll just have to wait.BAHAHA


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's too good. I'm really looking forward to that picture!!!!!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

hopefully its warm enough.glad you like it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

_Jeez, Don get's everything!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i didnt know these hats were going to be so popular. ill get emily to tell her granny to get busy. or ill post up her contact info and everyone can phone her and ask for a hat like Dons. she can go into buisness.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's cool ! Looking forward to the pic. I'm sure it'll be on the dog of course......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not a chance !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Waiting, Don.........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah sorry...(not really) but it's gonna be a few before I can get out. Soooo you'll just have to wait LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds like a great lady. Looking forward to it. Hopefully Emily's luck with rub off on you. Like you really need any.LOL


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Needless to say I will post a picture with it on my first kill...Until then you'll just have to wait.BAHAHA


Why would you want to put it on your first kill Don. Shouldn't you just wear it yourself?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Not a chance !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Pardon me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I'm sure there is no way I can look anywhere as cute as Emily in hers but I'll have a big ole grin if I get a dog.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I tried to get him on the word play but no go Danny...


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

thats awesome and i cant wait for the pics


----------

